# 2011....gas or diesel? Or used?



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ive been toying with the idea of buying a new truck. And Chevy now has 0% plus no payments til March. I just cant decide if I should get a diesel or gas? I trade just about every 2-3 years and dont know if its worth it for the Duramax. If I would buy a new Duramax I would be keeping it for awhile though. Or my other option is to buy a 2009 Duramax with 18K and all the options I want for $43K. Just not sure what mileage people are getting out of the newer 6.0's and LML Duramax's. Thanks for anyones input.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You should be able to find a fairly loaded LTZ LML easy for the high 40's. I don't have many miles on my LML but it get around 19 Hwy and 15 city.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would not be going for the lmm if your looking for mileage.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

stacks04;1124382 said:


> I would not be going for the lmm if your looking for mileage.


Now you tell me....But I am getting 17 with a light foot. Better than my 01 gasser. I love the Dmax though. Cant wait to plow in it.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

NoFearDeere;1124315 said:


> Ive been toying with the idea of buying a new truck. And Chevy now has 0% plus no payments til March. I just cant decide if I should get a diesel or gas? I trade just about every 2-3 years and dont know if its worth it for the Duramax. If I would buy a new Duramax I would be keeping it for awhile though. Or my other option is to buy a 2009 Duramax with 18K and all the options I want for $43K. Just not sure what mileage people are getting out of the newer 6.0's and LML Duramax's. Thanks for anyones input.


Like JD Dave said... Should be able to buy a 2011 LTZ Duramax for mid-high 40's. I have a 2011 extended cab short box LTZ Duramax... $53k sticker, paid $46k. It gets 14-15 mpg city and 19-20 mpg highway. If you trade every 2-3 years, consider also that the diesel maintains a higher resale value.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

JD Dave;1124363 said:


> You should be able to find a fairly loaded LTZ LML easy for the high 40's. I don't have many miles on my LML but it get around 19 Hwy and 15 city.


I was thinking I should be able to get a LTZ 6.0 for 38-39ish and I wont spend more than $47K on a loaded LTZ Duramax. I really want the Duramax, but damn dont know if I should.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NoFearDeere;1124992 said:


> I was thinking I should be able to get a LTZ 6.0 for 38-39ish and I wont spend more than $47K on a loaded LTZ Duramax. I really want the Duramax, but damn dont know if I should.


If you don't really need one just keep looking untill you find a good deal. There is nothing bad about a 6.0L but the it's hard to go back after you drive a Dmax. I also keep my trucks for close to 10 years so the diesel makes more sence to me.


----------



## 05RedLLY (Nov 22, 2010)

Duramax....enough said. You wouldn't be sorry.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't believe the prices on new diesel trucks of all 3 brands. They just keep climbing & climbing each year to unobtainable prices.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

If your not towing Dmax isnt needed . If you have to have it, get it !

http://www.maxandal.com/


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Raconteur;1125760 said:


> If your not towing Dmax isnt needed .


That's what everyone with a 6.0 says....


----------



## 05RedLLY (Nov 22, 2010)

cubicinches;1125787 said:


> That's what everyone with a 6.0 says....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

cubicinches;1125787 said:


> That's what everyone with a 6.0 says....


Oh, I *wanted* the diesel . Resisted the urge . Instead I got the 6.0 with a new XLS and 6K in change . The final thought was 
I dont tow 
$3.25/ gal
DEF
Diesel engine that doesnt smell like a diesel anymore . 
Get my diesel kicks with a smelly CAT C9 in my Class A


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Raconteur;1125804 said:


> Diesel engine that doesnt smell like a diesel anymore .
> Get my diesel kicks with a smelly CAT C9 in my Class A


I wouldn't be able to own the Duramax if it smelled like diesel... Bleccch!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Truck aside, don't use the 0% as a deciding factor. First, asses your needs (or want if money is no problem) set a budget, find the right truck, then keep it for a longer period.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

cubicinches;1125810 said:


> I wouldn't be able to own the Duramax if it smelled like diesel... Bleccch!


I love the smell of an older running diesel in the morning .


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why would you spend 7 grand more on a diesel if you don't NEED it. If you are not towing everyday then it is a waste of money. I guess some people have more money than brains. So why not spend 7 grand to blow black smoke


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

mossman381;1126033 said:


> Why would you spend 7 grand more on a diesel if you don't NEED it. If you are not towing everyday then it is a waste of money. I guess some people have more money than brains. So why not spend 7 grand to blow black smoke


Actually... It's about $9500 more by the time you pay for the Allison transmission.

I've wasted way more money on worse things than a diesel pickup truck. 

And, I've got a lot of brains... I use them to make all the money I've got!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

cubicinches;1126051 said:


> Actually... It's about $9500 more by the time you pay for the Allison transmission.
> 
> I've wasted way more money on worse things than a diesel pickup truck.
> 
> And, I've got a lot of brains... I use them to make all the money I've got!


It was about $6500 more when I bought my truck. I didn't know the price went up that high.

I am just defending the gas motor. I am not directing anything at you. Not everybody needs a diesel. Not everybody wants a diesel.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

mossman381;1126139 said:


> It was about $6500 more when I bought my truck. I didn't know the price went up that high.
> 
> I am just defending the gas motor. I am not directing anything at you. Not everybody needs a diesel. Not everybody wants a diesel.


It's all good bud... Just havin' some fun here. 

I certainly understand the argument about the money for the diesel... the whole truck is grossly overpriced actually.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Raconteur;1125760 said:


> If your not towing Dmax isnt needed . If you have to have it, get it !
> 
> http://www.maxandal.com/


What are you getting for mileage with your 6.0? I know a gasser will do what I need to, but I also know the Duramax will do it all very easy and with power to spare. I know my 2005 does.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

My 02 got 12 mpg. My 08 gets 12-13 mpg. I would guess the new ones are not that far off. That is city driving.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would go back to a 6.0 anyday. My diesel is cool but I got a smokin deal on it. I would never pay another 7 grand to have the option. The mileage isnt much different. My boss has a new 2011 6.0 and I have been driving it for the last 600 miles and it gets 13 in town and around 17-18 on the highway. I like it a lot. It takes a lot of miles to pay for the differance.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If I had to do it again I'd probably go with a 6.0. For what I paid for my dmax used I probably could have had a decently equipped/optioned 2010 gasser. But every time I start it up and drive it I can't help but smile, and in 10 years or so my truck will be will hold it's value much better compared to a gas job... My truck also doesnt have a dpf, or urea or any of that, and my egr will soon be blocked and the cat will fall off and a turbo back in its place


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

diesiel is an awsome option, if you really sit down though and think about the maintiness bills and the daily cost of driving it you prolly close to 5g's a year if not more!!! i would get a new gasser before diesiel but thats cause i dont really have a use for a diesiel but they are damn nice!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

the new boss 92;1126414 said:


> diesiel is an awsome option, if you really sit down though and think about the maintiness bills and the daily cost of driving it you prolly close to 5g's a year if not more!!! i would get a new gasser before diesiel but thats cause i dont really have a use for a diesiel but they are damn nice!


How is a diesel cheaper to maitain?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Frandon29;1127040 said:


> How is a diesel cheaper to maitain?


I think he was saying that the operating and maintenance (or was that maintiness) costs are higher with a diesel.

It wasn't easy to decipher, but that's what I gathered from his post.


----------



## BIG GREEN FWD (Nov 23, 2010)

*Duramax*

ive had 4 duramax trucks and i wuld never go back to gas..........lots of power better gas mileage,great for towing.......i just got my new 2011 this week.......chevy has redesign the frames and suspension so now they are stronger and bigger chassis.........every duramax i had and sold used got good money back,,,,,,,,,,i just trade my 2008 for the 2011 for adiff of 10k so it was a good deal


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the diesels,
my 96 (6.5 turbo) doesnt get any more miles than a gasjob however & that ticks me off.

Im going through the same thing right now, trying to decide between a diesel ford or the gasser.

$10,000 canadian is the difference.
I dont think the fuel savings by going diesel will make that up anytime soon.
Keep in mind repairs on the freakin diesels are very expensive.

Just my 25 cents worth


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

BIG GREEN FWD;1127760 said:


> ive had 4 duramax trucks and i wuld never go back to gas..........lots of power better gas mileage,great for towing.......i just got my new 2011 this week.......chevy has redesign the frames and suspension so now they are stronger and bigger chassis.........every duramax i had and sold used got good money back,,,,,,,,,,i just trade my 2008 for the 2011 for adiff of 10k so it was a good deal


So what kind of mileage are you getting with the new LML? A lot better than your 2008? I don't think I could buy a new 2011 without getting the LTZ package; the LT package interior is less than desirable for me. Just don't like that dashboard at all.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This is my new to me LML. I bought it out of NY from a Subaru dealer it was suppose to be used but when I picked it up it only had a MSO so it was never titled. Only has 2388 miles.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a denali 2500????? I never even knew they were making such a truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mossman381;1128745 said:


> That is a denali 2500????? I never even knew they were making such a truck.


Yes they just started making them for 2011.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

NoFearDeere;1128496 said:


> So what kind of mileage are you getting with the new LML? A lot better than your 2008? I don't think I could buy a new 2011 without getting the LTZ package; the LT package interior is less than desirable for me. Just don't like that dashboard at all.


I agree. I had an '08 LTZ, and now a 2011 LTZ... The interior blows the LT away.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

JD Dave;1128575 said:


> This is my new to me LML. I bought it out of NY from a Subaru dealer it was suppose to be used but when I picked it up it only had a MSO so it was never titled. Only has 2388 miles.


My friend just bought the same truck... 2011 Denali, LML, navigation, sunroof, hetead/AC seats. Absolutely beautiful truck. Makes my LTZ look bad... except for the $60k sticker.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JD Dave;1128919 said:


> Yes they just started making them for 2011.


Are you going to put a plow on it?


----------

